# 10 second shots



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Spotted this twitter conversation involving Maxwell @ Colonnas about their espresso recipes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843048633163550720
He states that pretty much all their espresso shots are pulled in 10-13 seconds. He's achieving 24% EY in some cases.

EK43 and I assume low pressure. What's going on here?


----------

